# Dungeons and Dragons



## Kreth (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm coming out as a geek here... The other day I was in Borders with my gf, and I commented that I wished I'd kept my old D&D manuals, they'd prolly be worth something these days. This was back when all they had were the Player's Handbook, Monster Manual, and Dungeon Master's Guide. Oh, and later on they came out with Oriental Adventures, Deities and Demigods, and Fiend Folio.


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 8, 2005)

Kreth,
That's weird. I had the same books and got out just about the time that the Fiend Folio was out.

Geeks of the world unite!!!!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 8, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm coming out as a geek here... The other day I was in Borders with my gf, and I commented that I wished I'd kept my old D&D manuals, they'd prolly be worth something these days. This was back when all they had were the Player's Handbook, Monster Manual, and Dungeon Master's Guide. Oh, and later on they came out with Oriental Adventures, Deities and Demigods, and Fiend Folio.


 
Remember the days of the Basic Set?  Then they came out with the Advanced set...


----------



## Kreth (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't consider it a change of topic...:ultracool
Any yes, the Basic Edition was my first introduction to D&D. In fact, I think the main reason I got into AD&D was because the flimsy manual in the Basic Edition fell apart...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

No, me neither.

I was the DM for several years...but yes, back when materials were more limited! Still, it seemed like a lot of info. at the time.


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm currently in undergrad school (psychology major), so I have a lot of opportunities to play D&D with my friends and classmates (provided we can work around each other's schedules).

We use the current 3rd edition (3.5, to be exact), so it might be a bit different than the versions you guys are used to. I've never had a chance to play the previous editions, or AD&D. There is also a 3rd edition _Oriental Adventures_. 

I didn't know that about the original _Oriental Adventures_, though. Very, um, interesting information.

So, in the spirit of the thread...

*commits seppuku with a +2 vorpal frisbee*

Laterz.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> *commits seppuku with a +2 vorpal frisbee*


 
roflmao!


----------



## rutherford (Dec 8, 2005)

It was a Purple Box Basic Set that got me my first fix, and I really enjoyed Legend of the Five Rings before it became the new Oriental Adventures.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 8, 2005)

Anybody remember _Keep on the Borderlands_?  I think it was the adventure module that came with the basic set.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 8, 2005)

Like Heretic, I started with 3.0, now playing 3.5. The group I joined has been playing since AD&D. I'm very much a late comer  I have a few add on books. You can spend a _fortune_ buying manuals. I've also read a few of the Forgotten Realms books. quite good!

MrH


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

I started AD&D with T1- Village of Hommlet. None of the gaming stores around here carried T2, so I never did get to play it...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

I still have several ofthe first edition books. I'm not at home and never use these, naturally, so I'll have to verify exactly which ones I own.

I believe I own the original Monster Manual, Fiend Folio, Oriental Adventures, Monster Manual II, Legends and Lore, and Dungeon Masters Guide.  Oddly enough, I don't think I have my Player's Handbook anymore.

For second edition I own the three core books and a lot of those "class" books like "The Complete Fighter's Handbook".

In third edition I only own the three core books. I got tired of buying so many books and found that my game world had come to the point that I didn't need all of those resource books.

I also have the original D&D books (the red book and the green book) stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2005)

I've played D&D, started in the 80's with the red and blue books. Eventually endedup doing AD&D. Have 3rd edition, haven't played it yet though. Temple of Elimental Evil was a favorite.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

I think I ended up giving my books to a friend. I doubt they'd have been worth much, the cover on the Player's Handbook, for example, was falling apart.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

My son asked for my old books. They play it on occasion, but prefer the Xbox and PlayStation.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 9, 2005)

I think I still have a pale blue d10 and d4 kicking around in my dice collection from the basic set.  I've haven't played D&D for 6 years or so, but still have first (missing Oriental Adventures and Deities and Demigods) and second edition books stacked with the rest of my gaming materials.  

Lamont


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My son asked for my old books. They play it on occasion, but prefer the Xbox and PlayStation.


Yeah, I do more PS2 RPG gaming these days. I would like to see Wizards of the Coast support a full-featured D&D based RPG on the PS2. Baldur's Gate and its sequels were ok, but nothing special...
So... who were you favorite characters?
I had an elven thief named Grayshadow and a magic-user named Sixx (what can I say, I was a Crue fan) that I played for years. Eventually I retired them, although I would often bring them back when DMing as the proprietors of The Black Dragon Inn.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

My son is into Magic: The Gathering so we spend a lot of money on Wizards of the Coasts stuff!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

It really bothers me though that everyone (not you guys, just in general) is so quick to grab a joystick instead of playing a traditional RPG. Playing tabletop RPGs allow us to sit down together as friends, look each other in the eyes, and interconnect our imaginations. 

We are challenged mentally in ways that a video game could never do and develop a solidarity of friendship. I am dismayed to see how easily we fall into our PC/TV screens and lose out on what I feel is at the heart of true RPGing.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> It really bothers me though that everyone (not you guys, just in general) is so quick to grab a joystick instead of playing a traditional RPG. Playing tabletop RPGs allow us to sit down together as friends, look each other in the eyes, and interconnect our imaginations.
> 
> We are challenged mentally in ways that a video game could never do and develop a solidarity of friendship. I am dismayed to see how easily we fall into our PC/TV screens and lose out on what I feel is at the heart of true RPGing.



Indeed! Thats one of the aspects I enjoy... I spend too much time as a hermit, and its nice to meet new guys, get together and have fun as a group 

MrH


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

Although, I've made friends online playing multi-player RPGs such as Diablo...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Although, I've made friends online playing multi-player RPGs such as Diablo...


 
Yes andthat's good too. But, just like here, online "friends" aren't friends.  Don't get me wrong; I'm very grateful for all the great people here. But we asa society have redefined our definition of "friend" to accomodate the electronic age.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes andthat's good too. But, just like here, online "friends" aren't friends. Don't get me wrong; I'm very grateful for all the great people here. But we asa society have redefined our definition of "friend" to accomodate the electronic age.


 
I've made this point often on USENET. I like *Navarre* and would trust him with a PMed 'secret', but I wouldn't let him babysit my kids. It's a weird kind of relationship that one forms with e-friends, and we need a new term for it!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

I think you're mixing friends and acquaintances. I have friends online that I've known for years, and the only reason we haven't met IRL is geographical.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've made this point often on USENET. I like *Navarre* and would trust him with a PMed 'secret', but I wouldn't let him babysit my kids. It's a weird kind of relationship that one forms with e-friends, and we need a new term for it!



Freend? Compufriend? Digifriend? HPriend? (if you own an HP hehe) keyboard SO?

you are right though... then again, its hard to trust those local friends sometimes... Its a messed up world we live in!

MrH


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> It really bothers me though that everyone (not you guys, just in general) is so quick to grab a joystick instead of playing a traditional RPG. Playing tabletop RPGs allow us to sit down together as friends, look each other in the eyes, and interconnect our imaginations.



That is what I really loved about RPGs. I can seldom remember the games we played, but I do remember the jokes and such we did while we had the excuse to get together in someone's garage or living room.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> That is what I really loved about RPGs. I can seldom remember the games we played, but I do remember the jokes and such we did while we had the excuse to get together in someone's garage or living room.


 
Yes, I remember many such days in someone's garage. Those were good times!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

Bonus geek points if you can name the colors of the original dice set.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Guess I'm not geeky enough. I don't know. ... I never owned original dice. Somehow I managedto own the books long before I owned any dice. I just borrowed off of my DM.

Separate thought:

I'm just now starting to work up a campaign idea for a new game. My wife is going to be the sole player so I can customize it around her.

I have a very general idea I want to develop but I'm struggling to work out the exact direction. Would this be an appropriate thread to ask for help?

p.s. - and by "help" I mean, of course, taking your excellent ideas and completely ripping them off, using them in my new game and then taking credit for your brilliance as my own.  lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2005)

pale blue?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> pale blue?


 
I seem to recall that the D12 was blue but the others were different. I can't remember the D10. I think the D6 was orange, the D4 was yellow, the D8 was green, and (I think) the D20 was white. Am I right?


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'm just now starting to work up a campaign idea for a new game. My wife is going to be the sole player so I can customize it around her.
> 
> I have a very general idea I want to develop but I'm struggling to work out the exact direction. Would this be an appropriate thread to ask for help?
> 
> p.s. - and by "help" I mean, of course, taking your excellent ideas and completely ripping them off, using them in my new game and then taking credit for your brilliance as my own.  lol



Sure, ask  I'm sure there are some good ideas around here...

MrH


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2005)

You can also try asking on http://rustaz.com/forum
We have a small but growing gamer community there.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay, MrH. Thanks, Bob, I'll keep that in mind!

My wife is all about the role-playing. If she never rolled a die or fought anything she'd still have a good time. 

The setting is a more Victorian England type setting than Medieval England. I wanted a different feel for the game based on what my wife had given me. It's more the Sherlock Holmes/London fog kinda thing.

My wife's PC background:

Her character (a sorcerer) Amelia Blythe, when about 8 yrs old, began having visits from the ghost of a classmate, Sara, who had died several weeks prior. Sara claimed she was killed by her father (the town minister, Ben).  

She urged Amelia to help her mother, who Sara claimed was also being beaten by Ben. Sara tried to get help but no one believed her and Ben was very well-regarded in the community. 

Several months later, Sara's mom also died. No evidence of abuse was ever found. Sara continued to haunt Amelia for several years but stopped when Amelia was 15, at the time that she gained her sorcerer ability.

Amelia left the community and is now very interested in ghosts and other such spirits.

My overall theme:

I'm working on this "devil" who is manipulating souls for some purpose. Serving him are a group of mortals called Soul Brokers. They make deals with people to give them a new soul in exchange for their old one. I'm not sure yet on the process.

All of us have these events in life that have scarred us. We try to learn from them and become better ppl but often find ourselves so traumatized from our actions that we can never recapture the spirit we once had.

So, the Soul Brokers are taking these tortured souls in exchange for unburdened souls (primarily those of children). The person still has their memories but their perspective has changed thanks to the "fresh" soul.

Questions:

Why is the devil doing this? Perhaps he's amassing some power through the corrupted souls as well as feeling that he's lost nothing because the fresh souls will likely be tainted in time too?

What is the connection to Sara and Ben? It doesn't seem likely that Ben is a Soul Broker because the souls of his family (as well as his) are in anguish so what's going on?

How do I involve Amelia in all of this?

I want a red herring or two but eventually a gripping plot laced with horror and tragedy.  I had even thought maybe Amelia herself had a transplanted soul but I'm not sure that works. It would make a good revelation far later in the game but it's very like _The Sixth Sense/The Others_.

Anyway, this is a good place to start. Any ideas?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Bonus geek points if you can name the colors of the original dice set.


d4 - yellow
d6 - red
d8 - green
d12 - blue
d20 - white

There was no d10 with the original set. d20 was numbered 0-9 twice, and you were supposed to use crayon or marker to color one set of numbers to use as 11-20.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I seem to recall that the D12 was blue but the others were different. I can't remember the D10. I think the D6 was orange, the D4 was yellow, the D8 was green, and (I think) the D20 was white. Am I right?


 
Then did I get this close enough to be "correct"?


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Okay, MrH. Thanks, Bob, I'll keep that in mind!
> 
> My wife is all about the role-playing. If she never rolled a die or fought anything she'd still have a good time.
> 
> ...



Sounds interesting... how about this concept... The "tormented souls" perhaps are being consumed by some evil deity? Perhaps the "untainted souls" are not souls at all, but are substitutes? Or perhaps the "tormented souls" are more pleasing to the evil deity?

Perhaps the minister/murderer had some connection the evil deity or its hencemen? Power for fresh souls?

Involving Amelia in this could be interesting... perhaps as you suggested, her soul was taken? her finding out could lead to interesting story lines. Perhaps the minister is seeking her, or she escaped before the process was finished?

Just an idea of two...

MrH


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Then did I get this close enough to be "correct"?


I guess I can let you slide on orange vs. red for the d6. And here's your prize: a Martial Talk pocket protector. Congratulations!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> There was no d10 with the original set. d20 was numbered 0-9 twice, and you were supposed to use crayon or marker to color one set of numbers to use as 11-20.


 
The marker wore off too easily. I usually just rolled a d6 with it and used that for high/low.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2005)

I remember those days of the color wearing off, and using a high low die as well. Ahhh The Memories


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I guess I can let you slide on orange vs. red for the d6. And here's your prize: a Martial Talk pocket protector. Congratulations!



Neato! That'll really match with my calculator watch and velcro Spidey shoes!

As for the storyline, I was also thinking about a sub plot. Perhaps some ppl weren't looking for spiritual redemption. Maybe they were evil themselves, or at least fascinated by evil. 

They wanted the souls, not of purity but of darkness. They wanted to experience the psychic rush from taking on the souls of murderers, rapists, and the like. 

Maybe the minister, Ben, has had his soul exchanged for a pure soul but Ben's original dark soul is being sold around. It knows that Amelia knows about his crimes and so it wants her dead. 

But her problem is that it keeps passing from one person to the next. ... maybe that's too much like the movie_ Fallen_, but it seemed like it might work.

Also, I have to keep in mind that, in general, the ppl who are exchanging their souls are not evil. They are ppl just like us: decent ppl who carry heavy emotional burdens. They want to be able to laugh again, to enjoy what the world holds. They want hope.

So, if the devil isn't collecting evil souls and he's trading off pure souls, what does he want with the "lost" souls of the average person?


----------

